# Other halves and cars...



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

My wife's car has just been corrected, paint is medium to soft and marrs at the slightest bit of carelessness.

Had a few frank conversations with my wife over the last few days about basic ways to keep the car from being scratched that I see every day. Closing the boot using the handle inside the boot, putting the petrol cap inside the dedicated holder, not rubbing against or touching the car when dirty, avoiding piano black finishes where possible!

I know these things are second nature to us, interested to hear whether you take pride in the OH's car - not looking for advice (for once) - and whether anyone else has had similar conversations or an entirely different approach lol.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Thankfully my constant badgering over the last 20 years has finally sunk in with my missus.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Still married?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Darlofan said:


> Still married?


For now yes, a divorce may be more costly than re-correcting the car


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Her car, her problem. If she asks me to do something on it I won't say no, but equally I'm not going to stress out over the care of someone elses possesions.


----------



## McGrath 5 (Apr 4, 2020)

My other half is terrible. She thinks I'm obsessed/ocd (true). I try my best to keep on top of her car,(Golf Convertible mk6),but she's a total slob. She's banned from eating/drinking/smoking in my car,which always starts a row......oh well


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

The state of the boot of our family vehicle is atrocious. Clothes, shoes, kids stuff, sand, food wrappers... that is before I even get started on the passenger footwell.

Lost my rag last week and demanded she clean it. End of the day... if I have to keep the house clean it isn't that hard to keep the ****ing car clean!!!!!

Ah. Much better now.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

It’s funny how most women’s cars are a filthy yet they go mad at us blokes if we make a tiny mess in the house ?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Tykebike said:


> I wish you a speedy recovery!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

TBH, when we had two cars I never bothered too much with hers. Washed maybe once a month (by me). She's obviously not rub against it and scratch it as it was her first brand new car.

The one thing I did keep on top of was the interior as she would take doggo out in hers more than we would mine at the time....

Now we just share the 1 car as I have a van for work.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> My wife's car has just been corrected, paint is medium to soft and marrs at the slightest bit of carelessness.
> 
> Had a few frank conversations with my wife over the last few days about basic ways to keep the car from being scratched that I see every day. Closing the boot using the handle inside the boot, putting the petrol cap inside the dedicated holder, not rubbing against or touching the car when dirty, avoiding piano black finishes where possible!
> 
> I know these things are second nature to us, interested to hear whether you take pride in the OH's car - not looking for advice (for once) - and whether anyone else has had similar conversations or an entirely different approach lol.


It will fall on deaf ears... mine has a TT... it has hard suspension that breaks... yet goes over speed bumps as if they dont exist. No amount of tellign her shes a numpty changes it, stubborn.

She is now whinging at me she wants a dance studio but nowhere to put it. Yet im the bad man, somehow becuase ive said..."there's nowhere to put one"... Move the kids into the shed shes said! Like that's safe, wont cost a fortune in heating (that i pay)... but she does the clothes washing so she wins....

Their logic is...well... illogical.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes, been there, done that, black eyes and bruised groin to prove it!.


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

The biggest gripe I have is the smoking in the car. It's not the smell, it's the fact that as she rolls her own smokes, 80% of it ends up in the smoke, the other 20% finds its way into the most awkward places. Like between the seat and the door sill. Or the seat and the centre console. Somewhere tight enough my vacuum can't reach. Then my detail brain goes bat**** crazy.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Blanco92 said:


> The biggest gripe I have is the smoking in the car. It's not the smell, it's the fact that as she rolls her own smokes, 80% of it ends up in the smoke, the other 20% finds its way into the most awkward places. Like between the seat and the door sill. Or the seat and the centre console. Somewhere tight enough my vacuum can't reach. Then my detail brain goes bat**** crazy.


Get yourself a big Churchill cigar and show her how it's done. Go on a long 2 hr journey and dont stop puffing. Doesn't matter if you dont smoke just this once and you dont need to inhale.

Shell get the message.:thumb:

Or have you tried buying her a nice cigarette case. Shell be more inclined to pre roll.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ahhh, the joys of being single does have its advantages!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Me? I just quietly attend to her car when it gets too much for me! 

You've got to remember that cleaning let alone detailing just happens. And forget the petrol and other fluid levels that just maintain themselves, the tyre pressures that are constant and the winter wheels that just pop on in November and come off by themselves in April...

There is absolutely no point in sharing my thoughts as she'll just roll her eyes and suggest, nay state, that I'm some kind of OCD-afflicted onanist. 

P


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Look after both our cars and my wife loves me the more for it :thumb:


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Look after both our cars and my wife loves me the more for it :thumb:


Ahem, I'm sure that's what I meant to say, too...:devil:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Same here. I sort the wife's car out and she's in charge of fluid management. It's an agreement that works. 😲


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

NorthantsPete said:


> It will fall on deaf ears... mine has a TT... it has hard suspension that breaks... yet goes over speed bumps as if they dont exist. No amount of tellign her shes a numpty changes it, stubborn.
> 
> She is now whinging at me she wants a dance studio but nowhere to put it. Yet im the bad man, somehow becuase ive said..."there's nowhere to put one"... Move the kids into the shed shes said! Like that's safe, wont cost a fortune in heating (that i pay)... but she does the clothes washing so she wins....
> 
> Their logic is...well... illogical.


Lol. That just about sums up my other half.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

"It's just a car, Malc..."

But having said that she gave both hers and mine a good vac etc inside yesterday, and does like to drive a freshly cleaned car, so in her opinion, I'm only slightly OTT.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I clean the mrs car around twice a month, then it gets a proper detail every month or so. I use it as a test bed for products. 
Products definitely last longer when the car isnt washed as much 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

RS3 said:


> Yes, been there, done that, black eyes and bruised groin to prove it!.


Sounds like a good night to me.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

geewhizrs said:


> same here. I sort the wife's car out and she's in charge of fluid management. It's an agreement that works. &#55357;&#56882;


pmsl &#55357;&#56838;!


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

I look after the cars in the house and it gives me a bit of piece and quiet. Wife enjoys cooking, she does most of the washing. I do the cleaning etc and somewhere along the line it all works. 

But the wifes or the daughters cars are not treated with the respect that I would give them. As mentioned apart from one car the protection etc lasts for ages. I'd never hit a speed bump at the speed the wife hits them and she has firm suspension, it makes me wince. But I know I'm going to get a few hours of doing what I like when it needs fixing 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Same here. I sort the wife's car out and she's in charge of fluid management. It's an agreement that works. 😲


Fluid management ha!!!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

My wife keeps a small container of hand moisturiser in the car so she doesn't have to apply it before leaving the house when we go out, she knows it's not great for paintwork so applies it once she is sat in the passenger seat, bless.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

My dad always told my mum if she had to wipe windows in the cars that she must not use her hand with her wedding ring on in case it scratched it (she has never cleaned a car, hoovering is a far as shes gone). Think its rubbed off on me, i now tell my mate when he washes his car to get that bloody wedding ring off :lol: cloth slips outta you might scratch it. 

I try and keep on top of the cars where possible and my mum recently has just got a 9 month old car to replace the 18 year old one and think I've washed it more times in the 4 weeks of ownership than maybe the last year of ownership with the old banger. Ive also been out and trimmed a hedge down in places on the single track road we live down, as the branches stuff are protruding into the road and likely to scratch the side of the car if caught, although I don't want it scratching my car that good deed is not just for me but the rest of our cars, i know half of the people down our road probably wont care about their cars paintwork but after correcting paint i would rather spend a couple of mins sorting it out than risking polishing off any more clearcoat unnecessarily (the farm owners don't live on the property and have no idea about maintenance of land)


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

She's got a bike.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Same here. I sort the wife's car out and she's in charge of fluid management. It's an agreement that works. 😲


You lucky guy, I only get "fluid management" on my birthday or Christmas!


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> My wife's car has just been corrected, paint is medium to soft and marrs at the slightest bit of carelessness.
> 
> Had a few frank conversations with my wife over the last few days about basic ways to keep the car from being scratched that I see every day. Closing the boot using the handle inside the boot, putting the petrol cap inside the dedicated holder, not rubbing against or touching the car when dirty, avoiding piano black finishes where possible!
> 
> I know these things are second nature to us, interested to hear whether you take pride in the OH's car - not looking for advice (for once) - and whether anyone else has had similar conversations or an entirely different approach lol.


Don't really take too much pride in her car, but I do give it a clean every now and again so that I'm allowed to be outside slightly longer doing mine


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Single car household here but have a recurring conversation....

That thing on the door- it's a handle, A *HAND*LE, there's a clue there, it's where your hand goes, the really shiny black bit - not a handle, not for hands


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Single car household here but have a recurring conversation....
> 
> That thing on the door- it's a handle, A *HAND*LE, there's a clue there, it's where your hand goes, the really shiny black bit - not a handle, not for hands


Glad it's not just me.. makes me feel slightly better :lol:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Most Women think that’s what rain is for - cleaning the car.

Many moons ago, back when I was 20/21, I had a 2.0 16v Nova and it wasn’t the prettiest example so I didn’t bother washing it. My Mrs got that sick of it being covered in crap that she decided to wash it for me, a section of the back of the rotted out drivers door fell out, about 3” x 1” in size. I wasn’t happy. :lol: Even when it was photographed a few times in Revs magazine on a track day it hadn’t seen a sponge for about a year! :lol:

Really miss that car, it used to get abused like a ginger stepchild.


----------

